# Books on web development



## blackpearl (Dec 5, 2011)

Please suggest me some good books on web development. I know HTML and CSS but I want to learn PHP and server scripting. Basically, I want to hack together my own scripts to do stuff. I'm tired of searching for ready made scripts for every simple tasks, and then realizing that they don't work like the way I want and I can't even tweak them because I don't know how they work.

I need mainly PHP and MySQL. The book should have good number of example codes. 

For the record, I have fairly good understanding of C, though I haven't touched it for last 10 years.


----------



## Alok (Dec 5, 2011)

^
W3Schools Online Web Tutorials                                                   .

And if you want books, visit Flipkart.com.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 5, 2011)

search results | lynda.com can search for the topics on demonoid btw its a good foundation course


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 6, 2011)

No, I need a real book.


----------



## Alok (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ go to Flipkart.com
and buy what you like.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 6, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Learning PHP, MySQL, And JavaScript: A Step-by-Step Guide To Creating Dynamic Websites: Book: Robin Nixon (9788184047943) this is a good one


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 6, 2011)

check this out:- Head First PHP & MySQL (Head first series have always been appreciated in Programming like java) Most probably this will do your Job.. 

check this too :- Essential PHP Security

Not every Book can be listed here but Do check out other books from O'reilly and Wiley Publishers. one of best Books also try from Tata Mcgraw Hill Publishers


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks @clmlbx and @prabhu.wali. Will check them.

Now any good books on Javascript?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

used head first php and mysql myself ... awesome explanation ... go fr it ...

Sent from my Galaxy 5


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 6, 2011)

JavaScript Cookbook.. 

JavaScript Bible, 7th Edition


If this Books above look's like little advance then try this Beginning HTML, XHTML, CSS, And Javascript I have used it personally and it is really good for beginners.

check out other books from O'reilly and Wiley Publishers.. check their website for their contents and difficulty level. If possible check this Books locally so.. you can check the individual book explanations on topic.. and then you can choose according to you.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 6, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Beginning Javascript, 4th Ed: Book: Paul Wilton (9788126526710) should be good to start with


----------



## Santa Maria! (Dec 8, 2011)

Careful regarding your choice on a PHP/MySQL book. There are some deprecated stuff you need to worry about.

I was also thinking of jumping into PHP+MySQL and I was recommended the book 'Beginning PHP and MySQL: From Novice to Professional' which apparently is a good and fairly updated book to learn from.

Can't help you more as I ended up having to work with Python+Django at my new job.

Here's the link to my older question if interested.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 9, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> Flipkart.com: Learning PHP, MySQL, And JavaScript: A Step-by-Step Guide To Creating Dynamic Websites: Book: Robin Nixon (9788184047943) this is a good one



I'm thinking about this one. Is that a good choice?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

table of contents look's good. from novice to mastering.. IMO.. Nice choice

check the reviews over here..

It has few flaws like..

"Not comprehensive enough"
"Too many errors"


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 9, 2011)

blackpearl said:


> I'm thinking about this one. Is that a good choice?



yes its is,if u want to take a look i'll pm u the pdf link but from my experience i learnt php and mysql watching videos from lynda.com and then went through the book, by doing this u'll learn at a much faster pace but thats jus me

also look taake a look at the videos from harvard *manual.cs50.net/Seminars#jQuery:_How_to_Make_Your_Website_Shiny
*cs75.tv/2010/fall/

and heres a how u should pace urself through php development *net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/the-best-way-to-learn-php/


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 9, 2011)

I prefer books because they organize the course through chapters. I know exactly how to proceed, page by page, of course.

With online tutorials I will be just jumping around without really learning anything. Lack of organization is what makes learning on the web difficult. Web tutorials are good when you want to learn about some particular functions, but for a complete course on a subject nothing beats books. And of course, classes.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 9, 2011)

no dude it's not like that.. their are many videos and online courses available that are very organized and start from very basic level for beginners.. One you must have seen must be youtube videos and other.. that is not at all whole picture

check this one online course for PHP

PHP Online course


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 9, 2011)

OK, I will try w3schools.


----------



## semonbutler (Dec 14, 2011)

there are many books and tutorials are available on internet. but I prefer to
W3Schools Online Web Tutorials . its a best option.


----------



## PraveenPravi (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,pls suggest me some webdevelopment books on PHP and mysql


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ i suggest u go through the  video tuts i would like to pm if u are interested and then go through the books bcoz it helps a lot


----------

